
Show HN: Outkit – an abstraction layer for outbound messaging - sgrytoyr
https://outkit.io/
======
sgrytoyr
Hi HN! Creator here. Happy to answer any questions you might have. All kinds
of feedback is much appreciated!

Outkit is my attempt to solve outgoing message delivery once and for all.
That’s a lofty goal, to be sure, but I’ve spent _way_ too much time setting up
the same type of infrastructure many times over, or unsuccessfully trying to
trace lost messages, or having to learn a whole new set of quirks when
switching from one provider to another. Not to mention the frustration of
recreating the same email templates in project after project.

There are existing products that solve some of these problems, sure, but I
wanted them all in one package (in addition to some other useful features) and
I hope that’s the case for others too.

